# articulos de oficina



## asm

Una compañera de trabajo (enseñando español en los EUA) me pregunto acerca de la forma en que nombramos EN ESPANOL algunos articulos de oficina-salon de clases.
Debido a las discrepancias que tuvimos entre nosotros, les pido a los siempre solidarios foreros y foreras, me ayuden a coleccionar la forma en la que nombran ustedes los siguientes objetos:
(Alcaro que mi "background" es de el centro de Mexico, y he tenido diferencias de opinion incluso con otros mexicanos).

La pluma 
La engrapadora (que engrapa grapas)
La cinta adhesiva (muchos llamamos diurex)
El gis
El pizarron
El marcador
Los crayones
El sacapuntas
La libreta
EL lapiz
El lapicero (lo entiendo como el lapiz mecanico)

Mucho agradecere si me dicen de que otra forma le llaman, en español, a estos articulos, indicando el lugar. No necesito la traduccion al ingles, sino saber que otros nombres reciben en espaNol. Es para un ejercicio para una clase en espaNol.

Mil gracias

ASM


----------



## Phryne

Vocabulario Usa.



			
				asm said:
			
		

> La pluma _qué? una birome o pluma fuente?_ Pen
> La cinta adhesiva (muchos llamamos diurex) Scotch Tape
> El gis _qué? ????????_
> El pizarron Blackboard, whiteboard
> El marcador Highlighter
> Los crayones Crayones
> El sacapuntas Pencil sharpener
> La libreta _qué? ???????? _Notepad
> EL lapiz Pencil
> El lapicero (lo entiendo como el lapiz mecanico) Mechanical pencil / Lead pencil
> 
> ASM


----------



## lauranazario

Have you tried looking for ANY of these in the dictionary??????  I don't like to do anyone's "homework" for them.  

La pluma = the pen
La engrapadora = the stapler
La cinta adhesiva = the 'scotch' tape/ the adhesive tape
El gis = ????
El pizarron = the blackboard / green board/ chalkboard
El marcador = the marker
Los crayones = the crayons
El sacapuntas = the (pencil) sharpener
La libreta = the notebook
EL lapiz = the pencil
El lapicero (lo entiendo como el lapiz mecanico) = the mechanical/automatic pencil

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Phryne

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Have you tried looking for ANY of these in the dictionary?????? I don't like to do anyone's "homework" for them.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
No estará preguntando por las palabras como se conocen en otros países hispanoparlantes??


----------



## asm

You got it! (or got me)

Necesito saber como le dicen a eso en espaNol.

Ejemplo, una amiga y yo nos peleabamos por decir ENGRAPADORA O GRAPADORA, ella decia borrador y nosotros deciamos goma, y asi.

Mil disculpas ( y por ningun motivo espero que ustedes hagan la tarea de otros).

Gracias
ASM





			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> No estará preguntando por las palabras como se conocen en otros países hispanoparlantes??


----------



## lauranazario

Phryne said:
			
		

> No estará preguntando por las palabras como se conocen en otros países hispanoparlantes??


Las definiciones que salen en nuestro diccionario (y en otros SP><EN en papel) _SON_ de/para países hispanoparlantes.

Siempre he opinado que parte del proceso real de aprendizaje es buscar uno mismo la información.... pero siempre hay espacio para opiniones disidentes. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Phryne

Argentina

La pluma birome, pluma fuente
La engrapadora (que engrapa grapas) abrochadora
La cinta adhesiva (muchos llamamos diurex) cinta scotch
El gis no sé que es gis
El pizarron igual pero con acento  
El marcador marcador / flourcescente / fosforescente 
Los crayones lápices de colores / ceritas (esas grasosas  ) / crayones (unos importados de EEUU)
El sacapuntas igual
La libreta block de hojas / cuaderno / anotador
EL lapiz igual
El lapicero (lo entiendo como el lapiz mecanico) lápiz automático


Puede que algún otro compatriota mío difiera, pero bueno, así las llamo yo.

saludos


----------



## Phryne

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Las definiciones que salen en nuestro diccionario (y en otros SP><EN en papel) _SON_ de/para países hispanoparlantes.
> 
> Siempre he opinado que parte del proceso real de aprendizaje es buscar uno mismo la información.... pero siempre hay espacio para opiniones disidentes.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 

Tenés toda la razón, pero hay palabras que son MUY regionales y a lo mejor necesite tal información. Por ejemplo, _gis_. Qué será eso????  

Prefiero darle el beneficio de la duda ....

Saludos...


----------



## Like an Angel

Creo que gis es lo que en Argentina se denomina *tiza*.

Saludos


----------



## Like an Angel

En Argentina:



			
				asm said:
			
		

> La pluma: lapicera, birome.-
> La engrapadora (que engrapa grapas): abrochadora.-
> La cinta adhesiva (muchos llamamos diurex): cintex, o cinta adhesiva.-
> El gis: tiza.-
> El pizarron: pizarrón, también he escuchado pizarra.-
> El marcador: resaltador, fluorescente, o también marcador.-
> Los crayones: crayones, ceritas.-
> El sacapuntas: ditto.-
> La libreta: ditto.-
> EL lapiz: lápiz.-
> El lapicero (lo entiendo como el lapiz mecanico): lanzaminas, portaminas.-


 
¡Saludos!


----------



## asm

Como distingues entre ditto y ditto (sacapuntas y libreta)

Birome es femenino o masculino: la birome o el birome

El gis sí es la tiza

(DEJENME REIRME CON USTEDES, NUNCA HABIA VISTO LA PALABRA DITTO, NO SABIA SU SIGNIFICADO, Y SI TIENEN MI PERMISO DE REIRSE DE MI POR UN RATO (PERO SOLO POR UN RATO)

ASM


			
				Like an Angel said:
			
		

> En Argentina:
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Saludos!


----------



## Like an Angel

Ahora me surgió una duda, ¿Qué es la libreta para vos? ¿Dónde el alumno toma nota de lo que se dicta en clase o el medio físico para comunicarle sus calificaciones? Si te referís a la primera parte de mi pregunta la respuesta es la de Phryne y si es a la segunda, la respuesta es la mía?


----------



## Like an Angel

asm said:
			
		

> Como distingues entre ditto y ditto (sacapuntas y libreta)
> Birome es femenino o masculino: la birome o el birome
> El gis sí es la tiza
> ASM


 
ditto -in english-: significa _lo mismo_ -en español-, por lo tanto aquí se dice igual  
sacapuntas: sacapuntas.-
libreta: libreta

La birome femenino.-
¡Saludos!


----------



## reina

I agree with Like an Angel.  
I've heard the english translation for "gis" is "chalk".   




			
				Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Creo que gis es lo que en Argentina se denomina *tiza*.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## asm

Gracias por darme el beneficio, edite la pregunta original.

El gis es lo que en otros lugares llaman tiza. En Mexico no usamos el termino tiza, pero lo reconocemos (al menos en el centro), ahora los pizarrones (pizarras en otros lugares) estan siendo sustituidas por pizarras blancas con las que se usan "marcadores", pero muchos dicen plumón.

La pregunta la hice por ver, como dije en mi "post" original, que no nos ponemos de acuerdo en la forma de llamar a las cosas. Mi compaNera que me pidio los nombres tuvo que modificar toda su leccion para que yo fuera a su clase.

Creo que estas diferencias, y sobre todo hablar de ellas, es la mejor sazon que puede tener este foro.

ASM






			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Tenés toda la razón, pero hay palabras que son MUY regionales y a lo mejor necesite tal información. Por ejemplo, _gis_. Qué será eso????
> 
> Prefiero darle el beneficio de la duda ....
> 
> Saludos...


----------



## asm

Me referia al "block", pero (puedo estar equivocado), la diferencia entre block y libreta es la "espiral". COmo dirian los "salvavidas" si tiene hoyitos es hoja de cuaderno o libreta, y si no los tiene, es hoja de block. 

ASM





			
				Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Ahora me surgió una duda, ¿Qué es la libreta para vos? ¿Dónde el alumno toma nota de lo que se dicta en clase o el medio físico para comunicarle sus calificaciones? Si te referís a la primera parte de mi pregunta la respuesta es la Phryne y si es a la segunda, la respuesta es la mía?


----------



## Like an Angel

No, está bien lo que tú dices, te hice esa advertencia porque en Argentina se le dice libreta al _boletín de calificaciones_ y como te dijo Phryne libreta -según tu acepción- se dice block de hojas / cuaderno / anotador.-

¡Saludos!


----------



## asm

Perdon mi ignorancia, pero cuando trabaje en una escuela en la ciudad de Mexico, llamabamos dito (o quizas ditto) a una hoja que, despues de un proceso medio complicado, podia hacer reproducciones de la misma. Una especie de proceso para copiar. Es la unica referencia que he tenido con dit(t)o. 

Mi corto conocimiento del ingles no me dio para conectar el ditto con el ingles y no con algo relacionado los utiles de la escuela. Ya ves, el que no cae resbala, y para mi es la segunda, porque ya sali medio raspado en este hilo por no haber hecho mi tarea de espanol a tiempo, en fin, asi es la vida.

Mientras tanto me disculpo por la doble ignorancia, me imagino que te has de haber reido de mi pregunta hasta que te cansaste, has de haber dicho este  es medio ignorante; afortunadamente lo soy, y por eso estoy aqui!

Saludos y mil gracias

ASM





			
				Like an Angel said:
			
		

> ditto -in english-: significa _lo mismo_ -en español-, por lo tanto aquí se dice igual
> sacapuntas: sacapuntas.-
> libreta: libreta
> 
> La birome femenino.-
> ¡Saludos!


----------



## Like an Angel

asm said:
			
		

> Perdon mi ignorancia, pero cuando trabaje en una escuela en la ciudad de Mexico, llamabamos dito (o quizas ditto) a una hoja que, despues de un proceso medio complicado, podia hacer reproducciones de la misma. Una especie de proceso para copiar. Es la unica referencia que he tenido con dit(t)o. *No tenía idea de que se llamaba así, sé a qué te refieres pero en este mismísimo momento no me sale el nombre de ese tipo de copiado.-*
> 
> Mi corto conocimiento del ingles no me dio para conectar el ditto...


 
El post que me hizo reír fue este en el que explicas tan simpáticamente lo acontecido hoy, pero no me reí para nada, ni me pareces ignorante, por lo anterior, quizás la culpa es mía por mezclar idiomas ... quizás, no, en REALIDAD la culpa es mía.-

¡Saludos y mil de nadas !


----------



## asm

Las calificaciones, en Mexico, se envian a la casa en la "boleta", o simplemente decimos "las calificaciones"

ASM



			
				Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Ahora me surgió una duda, ¿Qué es la libreta para vos? ¿Dónde el alumno toma nota de lo que se dicta en clase o el medio físico para comunicarle sus calificaciones? Si te referís a la primera parte de mi pregunta la respuesta es la de Phryne y si es a la segunda, la respuesta es la mía?


----------



## lauranazario

asm said:
			
		

> cuando trabaje en una escuela en la ciudad de Mexico, llamabamos dito (o quizas ditto) a una hoja que, despues de un proceso medio complicado, podia hacer reproducciones de la misma. Una especie de proceso para copiar. Es la unica referencia que he tenido con dit(t)o.


Para los que no conozcan la *máquina de ditto*, vayan * aquí* y busquen a mitad de página.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## asm

No se si este rompiendo las reglas del foro, pero agradezco publicamente a todos los foreros, hoy fue un dia en el que aprendi que:

1.- Hablando se entiende la gente
2.- Muchas veces hay que hacer la tarea antes de llamarle al profesor
3.- Que casi nadie en LA conoce la palabra gis, afortunadamente en Mexico pronto va a desaparecer, desplazado por los marcadores.
4.- la proxima vez que alguien me mente la madre en este pais, le voy a decir "DITTO", y me voy a sentire "satisfecho" y audaz por mi rapida reaccion.
5.- Que los foreros son gente con espiritu de ayudar y cuestionar positivemente.
6.- En todos lados se cuecen habas, y el que no cae resbala, asi que hay que aprender a ser humildes

Gracias, 

ASM




			
				asm said:
			
		

> Una compañera de trabajo (enseñando español en los EUA) me pregunto acerca de la forma en que nombramos EN ESPANOL algunos articulos de oficina-salon de clases.
> Debido a las discrepancias que tuvimos entre nosotros, les pido a los siempre solidarios foreros y foreras, me ayuden a coleccionar la forma en la que nombran ustedes los siguientes objetos:
> (Alcaro que mi "background" es de el centro de Mexico, y he tenido diferencias de opinion incluso con otros mexicanos).
> 
> La pluma
> La engrapadora (que engrapa grapas)
> La cinta adhesiva (muchos llamamos diurex)
> El gis
> El pizarron
> El marcador
> Los crayones
> El sacapuntas
> La libreta
> EL lapiz
> El lapicero (lo entiendo como el lapiz mecanico)
> 
> Mucho agradecere si me dicen de que otra forma le llaman, en español, a estos articulos, indicando el lugar. No necesito la traduccion al ingles, sino saber que otros nombres reciben en espaNol. Es para un ejercicio para una clase en espaNol.
> 
> Mil gracias
> 
> ASM


----------



## beatrizg

asm said:
			
		

> Perdon mi ignorancia, pero cuando trabaje en una escuela en la ciudad de Mexico, llamabamos dito (o quizas ditto) a una hoja que, despues de un proceso medio complicado, podia hacer reproducciones de la misma. Una especie de proceso para copiar. Es la unica referencia que he tenido con dit(t)o.
> 
> Mi corto conocimiento del ingles no me dio para conectar el ditto con el ingles y no con algo relacionado los utiles de la escuela. Ya ves, el que no cae resbala, y para mi es la segunda, porque ya sali medio raspado en este hilo por no haber hecho mi tarea de espanol a tiempo, en fin, asi es la vida.
> 
> Mientras tanto me disculpo por la doble ignorancia, me imagino que te has de haber reido de mi pregunta hasta que te cansaste, has de haber dicho este  es medio ignorante; afortunadamente lo soy, y por eso estoy aqui!
> 
> Saludos y mil gracias
> 
> ASM



Hola asm!
No hace falta que te disculpes. Todos estamos aprendiendo y mas de una vez hemos metido la pata. Ademas, como sabes, aprendemos de nuestros  errores, al igual que de los del otro.  

Equivocarnos y aceptar nuestras debilidades (todos las tenemos) nos hace humanos y nos enriquece. En el mundo y me atreveria a decir que a veces tambien en el foro, hace falta humildad y humor. 

Un abrazo, pues y mas abajo te dare la version colombiana de tus palabras.


----------



## beatrizg

En Colombia:

La pluma ---- lapicero
La engrapadora (que engrapa grapas) ---  cosedora o engrapadora
La cinta adhesiva (muchos llamamos diurex) --- cinta pegante
El gis --- tiza
El pizarron ---- tablero
El marcador ---- marcador (antiguamente se decia rotulador)
Los crayones --- lapices de colores
El sacapuntas ---- sacapuntas
La libreta --- libreta (si es pequena), sino: cuaderno 
EL lapiz --- lapiz
El lapicero --- (no recuerdo como se llama el lapiz mecanico!)


----------



## Zephyrus

asm said:
			
		

> 1.- Hablando se entiende la gente
> 2.- Muchas veces hay que hacer la tarea antes de llamarle al profesor
> 3.- Que casi nadie en LA conoce la palabra gis, afortunadamente en Mexico pronto va a desaparecer, desplazado por los marcadores.
> 4.- la proxima vez que alguien me mente la madre en este pais, le voy a decir "DITTO", y me voy a sentire "satisfecho" y audaz por mi rapida reaccion.
> 5.- Que los foreros son gente con espiritu de ayudar y cuestionar positivemente.
> 6.- En todos lados se cuecen habas, y el que no cae resbala, asi que hay que aprender a ser humildes
> ASM



Yap Asm, completamente de acuerdo contigo, especialmente con la ultima de tus aseveraciones.   

Aqui te envio las palabras que prenguntaste pero como las decimos o entendemos en Peru:

La pluma -> plumafuente
La engrapadora -> el engrapador
La cinta adhesiva -> cinta scotch, tambien cinta adhesiva
El gis -> tiza
El pizarron -> la pizarra, aunque en mis años escolares tambien se le decia pizarron   
El marcador -> el resaltador
Los crayones -> las crayolas
El sacapuntas -> el tajador
La libreta -> si es de apuntes le llamamos igual o tambien el block
EL lapiz -> igual
El lapicero -> igual

Ah!! ditto creo que es el estencil.

Saludos..


----------



## Like an Angel

asm said:
			
		

> Las calificaciones, en Mexico, se envian a la casa en la "boleta", o simplemente decimos "las calificaciones"
> 
> ASM


 
Gracias ASM, he aprendido contigo hoy . En cuanto a la palabra dito, me acordé de la que yo quería decir y es _mimeógrafo_, ¿Es igual qué lo que tu conoces como dito o es otra cosa que nada que ver?


----------



## Like an Angel

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Gracias ASM, he aprendido contigo hoy . En cuanto a la palabra dito, me acordé de la que yo quería decir y es _mimeógrafo_, ¿Es igual qué lo que tu conoces como dito o es otra cosa que nada que ver?


 
Confirmé lo que expuse en ese mensaje gracias al link aportado por Laura.-

¡Saludos!


----------



## lauranazario

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Gracias ASM, he aprendido contigo hoy . En cuanto a la palabra dito, me acordé de la que yo quería decir y es _mimeógrafo_, ¿Es igual qué lo que tu conoces como dito o es otra cosa que nada que ver?


OJO Like an Angel: el mimeógrafo (mimeograph machine) y el ditto (spirit duplicator) son dos cosas distintas. Mira las descripciones * aquí*.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Like an Angel

Ah! Gracias Laura, me pasa por apurada, fuí hasta donde decía mimeógrafo y ahí dejé de ver, gracias de nuevo.-


----------



## weird

Hola, veo que no te ha contestado nadie desde España.

Aquí decimos *grapadora  * (engrapadora me suena rarísimo)

Saludos.-

(tu nickname coincide con las iniciales de mi nombre, que uso constantemente para firmar mis notas en el trabajo. ¡me llevo cada susto cada vez que inicias un thread, ¡me creo que soy yooo!)


----------



## asm

Que coincidncia, por aca lo mismo (ditto como dirian algunos). Mis iniciales son ASM, pero cada vez que veo WEIRD, pienso que soy YOOOO.

Saludos y gracias por la grapadora

Una amiga mexicana simpre peleo en el trabajo (viviamos en aquel tiempo en la ciudad de Mexico y ella siendo del norte del pais) por que dijeramos grapadora, porque era para usar grapas. Pero en fin ...el diccionario de la RAE acepta los verbos grapar y engrapar, asi que ambos verbos pueden generar dichos sustantivos.

Saludos




			
				weird said:
			
		

> Hola, veo que no te ha contestado nadie desde España.
> 
> Aquí decimos *grapadora *(engrapadora me suena rarísimo)
> 
> Saludos.-
> 
> (tu nickname coincide con las iniciales de mi nombre, que uso constantemente para firmar mis notas en el trabajo. ¡me llevo cada susto cada vez que inicias un thread, ¡me creo que soy yooo!)


----------



## cristóbal

En España he oído referirse a estos así:

la pluma - el boli (bolígrafo)
la engrapadora - la grapadora
la cinta adhesiva - el celo
el gis - la tiza
el pizarron - la pizarra
el marcador - el rotulador
los crayones - los lápices de colores
el sacapuntas - el sacapuntas
la libreta - el cuaderno, la libreta, el bloc de apuntes
el lápiz - el lápiz
el lapicero - el lapicero, el portaminas (que ya lo sé, no es lo mismo)


----------



## saramar

Hola, ya que como dice Weird no contestó nadie desde España, ahí va mi versión (a ver que te parece Weird): 
La pluma - igual
La engrapadora (que engrapa grapas) -definitivamente GRAPADORA
La cinta adhesiva (muchos llamamos diurex) - papel celo (creo que viene de Cello tape)
El gis - por lo que he visto en otros threads tiza
El pizarron - pizarra
El marcador - marcador fluorescente, rotulador
Los crayones - lapices de colores (y había otros más blanditos, los plastidecor)
El sacapuntas - igual
La libreta - tambien se usa, pero quiza es mas común cuaderno
EL lapiz - igual
El lapicero (lo entiendo como el lapiz mecanico) - portaminas

Un saludo a todos
Sara


----------



## weird

saramar said:
			
		

> Hola, ya que como dice Weird no contestó nadie desde España, ahí va mi versión (a ver que te parece Weird):
> La pluma - igual
> La engrapadora (que engrapa grapas) -definitivamente GRAPADORA
> La cinta adhesiva (muchos llamamos diurex) - papel celo (creo que viene de Cello tape)
> El gis - por lo que he visto en otros threads tiza
> El pizarron - pizarra
> El marcador - marcador fluorescente, rotulador
> Los crayones - lapices de colores (y había otros más blanditos, los plastidecor)
> El sacapuntas - igual
> La libreta - tambien se usa, pero quiza es mas común cuaderno
> EL lapiz - igual
> El lapicero (lo entiendo como el lapiz mecanico) - portaminas
> 
> Sara



Totalmente de acuerdo, Saramar.

Al celo, también le llamamos FIXO (es una marca, que seguro que viene del inglés FIX)

Saludos.-   

Un saludo a todos


----------



## ElPeta

Claro que "GIS" se dice chalk!! Por favor! Eso nos lo enseñan en primaria!!! En cuanto a lo de más estoy de acuerdo. Saludos foreros!


----------



## SuperCholo

Phryne said:


> Argentina
> 
> La pluma birome, pluma fuente
> La engrapadora (que engrapa grapas) abrochadora GRAPADORA
> La cinta adhesiva (muchos llamamos diurex) cinta scotch
> El gis no sé que es gis  TIZA
> El pizarron igual pero con acento
> El marcador marcador / flourcescente / fosforescente MARCATEXTOS
> Los crayones lápices de colores / ceritas (esas grasosas  ) / crayones (unos importados de EEUU)
> El sacapuntas igual
> La libreta block de hojas / cuaderno / anotador
> EL lapiz igual
> El lapicero (lo entiendo como el lapiz mecanico) lápiz automático LAPICERO
> 
> 
> Puede que algún otro compatriota mío difiera, pero bueno, así las llamo yo.
> 
> saludos


----------

